

When eating an elephant, take one bite at a time - tomblomfield
http://tomblomfield.com/post/81111938563/growth

======
MIT_Hacker
Woah. How long has RapGenius had the "Powered By Genius" feature? Really cool
that you can include annotations on your own domain.

~~~
cocoflunchy
I think you meant to comment in another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809809))

------
porter
PG's advice on how not to fail is wise: just don't give up.

